# Ibew Local 25 long island aprentice class size.



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Does anyone know how many apprentices are going to be accepted for this years class?


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I know that they already started calling and i know my number. I am just curious as to how many apprentices they are taking.


----------

